
Ask HN: Image upload service - calferreira
I&#x27;ve build a Blogger client for Android and it&#x27;s gaining some interesting traction.
Suddently Google Picasa service went down and my users aren&#x27;t happy with it.<p>Does any one know an equivalent service ?
Just want to upload picture&#x27;s and get a url to embed on posts, straight from Android.<p>As this is a freemium app, it would be nice if the cost is low.
Currently users were upload 1.2k photos per day and it will increase with time.<p>Any recommendation ?
======
haskaalo
Create a S3 Bucket and create a AWS Lambda function to support upload.

------
Zekio
isn't that basically what imgur is for?

